# Certain professions not picked for jury service?



## Simeon (15 Mar 2008)

Is it true that certain professions are not picked for jury service? And, are there many of these (professions) in the Dail?


----------



## Hoagy (15 Mar 2008)

You can read all about it [broken link removed]

*Ineligible persons*
those involved in any way with the administration of justice. This includes judges, former judges, the President, the Attorney General, the Director of Public Prosecutions, members of the Gardai and defence forces, prison officers, practising barristers, solicitors, court officers such as registrars and personnel in government departments involved in matters of justice or the courts.

TD's and Senators are excused anyway..


----------



## Simeon (15 Mar 2008)

Well done Hoagy. Thanks. I think I heard years ago that teachers (if called) are not picked - as their job entails influencing (young)  people on a daily basis. They may take this with them to the jury room and be more likely to influence the others.


----------



## ajapale (16 Mar 2008)

from citizensinformation website:


> *Eligibility for Jury Service*
> 
> Every Irish citizen in Ireland between the ages of 18 and 70 years is eligible for jury service except;
> 
> ...


----------



## ajapale (16 Mar 2008)

Moved from  Shooting the Breeze
to Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions


----------



## Carpenter (17 Mar 2008)

Teachers are not excluded, but a solicitor may object to the appointment of a teacher to jury, for the reasons outlined above.  Pat Kenny had someone on his radio show last year talking about jury selection and this very point was discussed!


----------



## ajapale (17 Mar 2008)

Carpenter said:


> Teachers are not excluded.



True but:



> The following persons (may be excused as of right from jury service) if it is certified that their functions cannot reasonably be performed by another person or postponed;
> members of staff of either House of the Oireachtas,
> Heads of Government Departments,
> other civil servants,
> ...


The list is rather quaint and public service orientated.


----------



## csirl (18 Mar 2008)

> Teachers are not excluded, but a solicitor may object to the appointment of a teacher to jury, for the reasons outlined above. Pat Kenny had someone on his radio show last year talking about jury selection and this very point was discussed!


 
How would the solicitor know that a particular juror is a teacher? In Ireland, the legal teams do not get a chance to question jurors or ask for any personal details about them. Objections are made by either Barrister by visual appearance only prior to the juror being sworn in - each Barrister has a max of 6 objections.


----------



## zag (18 Mar 2008)

When I was up for jury duty a few years ago it looked like the Barristers referred to some sheet of paper before objecting to people.  Since there would be significant data privacy issues (in my view) if this list had anything not in the public domain on it, I thought at the time that it could only have things such as details from the electoral register.

I would be very surprised if it had employment status, etc . . .

z


----------



## csirl (18 Mar 2008)

> Barristers referred to some sheet of paper before objecting to people.


 
Could this be the sheet of paper he wrote down the names on as they were being picked out of the hat?


----------



## thundercat (25 Mar 2008)

If you have taught junior or senior infants for 2 years (If I remember correctly) you can not do jury duty.


----------



## amtc (25 Mar 2008)

I did jury service a few years ago and my name,address, age and employment were available to the barristers. Central Criminal Court. AFAIK there was a space for your employment title on the summons, and you filled it out and sent back. 

I know two civil service employees who have/are being called at present so surprises me they are on the list of exclusions. The only person I know who successfully 'got off' was a very senior female employee (VP of a large utility) who was refused when saying work needed her, but was granted when saying that her children needed her. She has a nanny and an au pair!

OT, but it was an amazing experience to see how badly jurors were treated.


----------

